# Is this hairball noise or should I take him to the vet?



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

I took a vid of oliver and his gross cough/barf noise. I have been taking him to the vet twice but the vet says hes okay, but wants to take blood tests if he gets worse.

SO my question...is this hairballs or is this something that needs to be addressed with tests

He never has had hairballs before but he has taken to grooming Hana constantly, more then she does. and she is a giant ball of fluff.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

IMO, that is NOT a hairball noise. 
I think I'd take him to the vet to check for parasites he may be trying to cough up.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Wesley made the most freakish sound I have ever heard come out of an animal, and turns out he did cough up a hairball.

In my panic though, I researched all over and what I found was that hairball coughs come with all kinds of different noises and body movements and crazy facial expressions.

I use the furminator on these cats religiously now though, probably more than is even ideal for their coats, and haven't had a single one since.

Wouldn't hurt to slip him a little vaseline though (or they have malt flavored specific stuff at petsmart/petco) and just play it by ear for a bit. If it doesn't pass, then head to the vet.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

well our normal vet kept just giving him random antibiotics and sending him home so we went to a new place a pet hospital. they did x-rays, nothing showed up so he hasn't swallowed anything. Tuesday they are going to get blood work and some specialist is going to be in to take a look at him *le'sigh*


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think if it were a hairball, he would have expelled it. It might be _asthma_. 

Check this out: 




 




 
Smoke-2nd & "3rd hand smoke", candles, dryer sheets, cleaning products may trigger and aggravate this condition.

What is third-hand smoke? Is it hazardous?: Scientific American


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Good find on the asthma. 

Third hand smoke sounds like nonsense though honestly.

You can breath in cig smoke for decades with little effect. That is directly sucking on the smoke that is going in your lungs with the tar. My grandfather smoked from teens up to age 71, and while I'm sure it had an impact (he might have lived another fifteen years), thats an extreme case of first hand smoke.

How long can you suck on a car or motorcycle's exhaust pipe before passing out or vomiting, with all kinds of obvious immediate effects? 

Yet, you walk on the sidewalk in the city or into your garage or office parking garage and not start coughing and gagging. Why? Because it is massively diluted at that point to result in minimal exposure. Just like second hand, and in this case third hand smoke, which I can only imagine is just a push from the anti-tobacco crusaders to stamp it out. 

Radiation is bad, but you are exposed to it from electronics in your home and just stepping outside. But you shouldn't step foot in a nuclear reactor.

PS: Never been a smoker, never will be. Just my two cents.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*My Azalia...*

has seasonal allergies. She was showing symptoms which mimicked mild asthma, but there was nothing on the x-ray, and as soon as it came, it went. Now, she has no problems, but she seems to be at her worse in the Spring and the very beginning of the Summer....maybe it could be something similar.

Most likely with asthma, you would have noticed before. How long has this been going on?


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah that cat does sound crazy similar to his symptoms. It has been going on for about a week. it started off small, just one night while I was sleeping I heard it and woke up thinking it was ronaldo or something. then its just gotten more consistant, on a side note with the seasonal alergies, it is now spring/summer here in brazil

(and my husband nor I smoke)


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

As a precaution I don't use anything scented in my place so it doesn't aggravate her allergies....just a thought.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

i am going to keep an eye on him to see what is around him when it begins


----------

